# Strikelines Got Hacked



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

What goes around comes around 









Software Engineer Gets Federal Prison For Stealing Fishing Spot Info From Escambia County Company : NorthEscambia.com


Local online newspaper for North Escambia County Florida, Pensacola, Walnut Hill, Bratt, McDavid, Molino, Century, Cantonment, Atmore, Flomaton, News



www.northescambia.com


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Karma is real.


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> Karma is real.


Or is it reel.......?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

FL Aggie said:


> Or is it reel.......?
> 
> Only if your into “Salt Life”.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Hate to see anyone or any business get stolen from..
I hate thieves, no matter who they steal from.
That along with the extortion should have carried a longer sentence.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

So he took privileged information and tried to sell it back to them, that's rich


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Dang at the irony of that whole mess.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Walton County said:


> Dang at the irony of that whole mess.


Where did Strikelines get their data from?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Tegin1 said:


> Where did Strikelines get their data from?


He gathers the info himself with a towed array sidescan sonar.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Where is the irony? Never mind , I got it, just a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

What goes around finally comes around... I hope he is as pissed as I am about what he (Strikelines) did to most of my fishing spots, that I worked hard at keeping!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Was this someone known to be selling numbers?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Was this someone known to be selling numbers?


Strikelines sells numbers to anyone willing to pay.
They have mapped the bay and Thousands of offshore reefs.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ya'll like strike lines now?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Strikelines sells numbers to anyone willing to pay.
> They have mapped the bay and Thousands of offshore reefs.


Asking about the guy that hacked them. Did he try here to sell numbers?


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

Unfortunately, the story is incorrect...even the title of this post is wrong. StrikeLines' website was not hacked. What the story leaves out - and perhaps most importantly - is that he was also found *NOT GUILTY* of the first count - Computer Fraud and Abuse Act, which means the jury rejected the government's narrative that sophisticated hacking took place and accepted the defendant's version, and StrikeLines' *OWN COMPUTER EXPERT'S TESTIMONY* at trial (available for anyone to view on pacer as part of the trial transcript, which the "reporter" could have found if he had bothered to research anything, that they send the numbers in plain text to anyone who visits the website. He never attempted to sell anything, rejecting numerous people who offered to purchase them. The appeals process has already begun, and I hope each of you will follow it as the story unfolds.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

fishingforfun95 said:


> Unfortunately, the story is incorrect...even the title of this post is wrong. StrikeLines' website was not hacked. What the story leaves out - and perhaps most importantly - is that he was also found *NOT GUILTY* of the first count - Computer Fraud and Abuse Act, which means the jury rejected the government's narrative that sophisticated hacking took place and accepted the defendant's version, and StrikeLines' *OWN COMPUTER EXPERT'S TESTIMONY* at trial (available for anyone to view on pacer as part of the trial transcript, which the "reporter" could have found if he had bothered to research anything, that they send the numbers in plain text to anyone who visits the website. He never attempted to sell anything, rejecting numerous people who offered to purchase them. The appeals process has already begun, and I hope each of you will follow it as the story unfolds.


So...when is your appeal hearing?


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

DLo said:


> So...when is your appeal hearing?


Not my hearing...I've just followed the case closely. No idea when the hearing will take place, but I imagine it won't be before next year.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

The accused was just workimg smarter, not harder. Strikelines went and put the time on the water to steal fishing spots to turn a profit...this guy used his brain to do the same thing and snatch em from the virtual sea. I'm no lawyer, but the dude is still probably facing charges for hacking even if they don't get him for theft.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Software Engineer Gets Federal Prison For Stealing Fishing Spot Info From Escambia County Company : NorthEscambia.com


Local online newspaper for North Escambia County Florida, Pensacola, Walnut Hill, Bratt, McDavid, Molino, Century, Cantonment, Atmore, Flomaton, News



www.northescambia.com




.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I grew up with the Judge...Casey....way to smack his ass Casey....what a jerkoff for pulling that shit on a legitimate business that invested their money and time to do what they do.....


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

fishingforfun95 said:


> Unfortunately, the story is incorrect...even the title of this post is wrong. StrikeLines' website was not hacked. What the story leaves out - and perhaps most importantly - is that he was also found *NOT GUILTY* of the first count - Computer Fraud and Abuse Act, which means the jury rejected the government's narrative that sophisticated hacking took place and accepted the defendant's version, and StrikeLines' *OWN COMPUTER EXPERT'S TESTIMONY* at trial (available for anyone to view on pacer as part of the trial transcript, which the "reporter" could have found if he had bothered to research anything, that they send the numbers in plain text to anyone who visits the website. He never attempted to sell anything, rejecting numerous people who offered to purchase them. The appeals process has already begun, and I hope each of you will follow it as the story unfolds.


He damn sure wasn't doing it out of the goodness of his heart. I have had several people tell me they paid for numbers especially some of the new inshore so called guides and a family member. A lot of people paid big bucks to have their own private spot and he, StrikeLines maps it and sells it. To bad they can't get him on stealing charges.


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

The trial is a matter of public record if you’d like to research it further before coming to conclusions. I repeat: he was found not guilty of “hacking”.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

fishingforfun95 said:


> The trial is a matter of public record if you’d like to research it further before coming to conclusions. I repeat: he was found not guilty of “hacking”.


All i did was read the article posted here, man. I mean, he did face hacking charges and supposedly found not guilty, so I mean I wasn't wrong when i assumed he would be facing charges for hacking...

Good luck with the rest of your trial Timothy.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

fishingforfun95 said:


> The trial is a matter of public record if you’d like to research it further before coming to conclusions. I repeat: he was found not guilty of “hacking”.


I'm not speaking about Timothy Smith hacking, I am talking about StrikeLine mapping and selling spots, that's who I am pissed off at.....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WHat about all the people that spend a ton of money and time deploying reefs to have someone with huge commercial sonar to map all of the spots and sell them for profit?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

If Timothy Smith would have released them to the public now that is Irony and Karma and funny!!!!!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

haha we haven’t had a good strikelines thread in a long time😂


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

What Strikelines does may be legal but it doesn't keep them from winning the a$$ of the year award. Many inshore charter guys purchased these numbers and don't care that you paid big money for the reef. They will fish you out anyway, its all fair and paid for.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Does that mean I can sue everyone who zaps me or pulls alongside and hits mark? I may finally be able to afford that really nice rig and spend more time outside the range of the average Googan.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> WHat about all the people that spend a ton of money and time deploying reefs to have someone with huge commercial sonar to map all of the spots and sell them for profit?


So if you happen to be scouting around as your trolling and spot a "man made reef" holding fish with you 4K+ scanner that's not marked on a map as a public reef then you not going to fish it or save the position, right?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If I read this correctly it was a cyber-attack on their website and data base.

Jim


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jim t said:


> If I read this correctly it was a cyber-attack on their website and data base.
> 
> Jim


Correct

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

My first thought is he‘s tied in with someone on this board or or dat b itch carol baskins😂 we had some entertaining threads back in the day before they got banned on here.lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Mac1528 said:


> So if you happen to be scouting around as your trolling and spot a "man made reef" holding fish with you 4K+ scanner that's not marked on a map as a public reef then you not going to fish it or save the position, right?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Yes, I would fish it for sure dude! BUT I would not try and sell it online for profit. If you find one just cruising around it's fair game. We want to incentivize people to build reefs but if every 3 years someone is going to use a comercial sonar and capture all reefs public and privately made, then it kinda takes the wind out of the people paying money to build private reefs then doesn't it?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> Yes, I would fish it for sure dude! BUT I would not try and sell it online for profit. If you find one just cruising around it's fair game. We want to incentivize people to build reefs but if every 3 years someone is going to use a comercial sonar and capture all reefs public and privately made, then it kinda takes the wind out of the people paying money to build private reefs then doesn't it?


Is it not against the law to deploy a "man made reef" such as a chicken coupe, concrete tires, grocery carts, sink an old unwanted boat, etc... and espicially without a permit?

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Mac1528 said:


> Is it not against the law to deploy a "man made reef" such as a chicken coupe, concrete tires, grocery carts, sink an old unwanted boat, etc... and espicially without a permit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Not illegal at all if you get approved and pay your dues to the reef association and have it deployed in a legal area. That's what he's getting at...nobody is gonna want to put the time and effort and money into deploying reefs, if they are just gonna get acanned by those guys selling them off to everybody for profit.


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

.


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

Mac1528 said:


> Correct
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


incorrect. Refer to my earlier post.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Shark Sugar said:


> Not illegal at all if you get approved and pay your dues to the reef association and have it deployed in a legal area. That's what he's getting at...nobody is gonna want to put the time and effort and money into deploying reefs, if they are just gonna get acanned by those guys selling them off to everybody for profit.


Ok, that's some info that I didnt know. Not illegal IF A. Build per thier specs and wait for approval, B. Current dues payer, C. Legal area. So all in all if totaled maybe someone could either break even $$ wise maybe and follow the rules but be restricted to a certain area, or, just go buy a number hoping theres fish at maybe a place they prefer to go. Am I anywhere near close to being satisified? Not sure for me since I'm only a vacationer and I want to think I've got good #s. But there is an alternative for me...just go hire a guide or hit a charter I guess. Or I suppose if I had a radar unit on my boat and was watching someone catch a load of fish while going by, I could just mark thier spot and go back later and see. Then if I was really unscrupulous, after vaca and catching my limit....I could sell the spot. Good to know this is resolved! Thanks for the info.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

If its a permitted reef and documented with the state ,should it have some kind of protection from it being sold commercially....???????? If not a law should be made,if that would do any good......most boats don't share run over numbers, its everyones gulf,but if he's making money selling YOUR wreck #'s ,then thats bullshit.....I just recognized the Judges name in this case and didn't know the whole situation......I relate it to copyright laws....

i used to work on the trigger three and we would being going to a spot and would never get there from all the run over spots Burt Bessler would find ,he had a wide scan tranducer up front and a pinpointer up under his seat....There is alot of gulf out there and alot of structure that is unclaimed,so registered wrecks should have some protection from being sold imo.....


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

fairpoint said:


> If its a permitted reef and documented with the state ,should it have some kind of protection from it being sold commercially....???????? If not a law should be made,if that would do any good......most boats don't share run over numbers, its everyones gulf,but if he's making money selling YOUR wreck #'s ,then thats bullshit.....I just recognized the Judges name in this case and didn't know the whole situation......I relate it to copyright laws....


That's probably exactly why some people dump those things illegally! They dont want to go thru all the hassle explained above and just do thier thing and hope nobody finds it. So really WHO is the real culprit here? Rest my case....

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

halo1 said:


> haha we haven’t had a good strikelines thread in a long time
> View attachment 1069869


Have fun y'all!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

The sonar and radar technology available now has outstripped the concept of private reefs. I am not a fan of Strikelines, either, but the fact is that it's not illegal any more than it is for your buddy to say 'hey man I ran over a good spot today, here's the #'. 

I have been fishing a couple of spots the last few years where we almost never saw boats, but this year they are all camped (and not holding the fish they used to), even by big charter boats that could easily take their clients to better fishing, one in particular out of Orange Beach... but I guess if you can put clients on some snapper, maybe they don't know you sold them short on size to save a few bucks on fuel, right? It's frustrating but it's just the nature of people and technology.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Classic case of don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Shark Sugar said:


> Classic case of don't hate the player, hate the game.


Nah you can hate the players too if they're playing a dirty game. But it doesn't do you much good to get spooled up, just have to adapt and overcome. Don't mean you gotta like the guy. I know a couple charters I'll never recommend.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Buying reef numbers would be just like paying somebody else to drive a boat often owned by yet another person or company, use said companies fancy fish equipment and take you out to fishing spots they know hold fish while you supply only money.

So we're all against commercial fishing too right? I need more money for this "fishing" thing.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

I understand why people may not like someone taking over a fishing reef that they created with their labor but, it is on public waters, and you do not own it. If you build a dock, you do not own the water around it, and the public is allowed to fish the water around your dock. It may suck to see someone on the spot you created, but It is public water and allowing individuals to restrict access to public waters should not be allowed. 
Strike lines did nothing more than take advantage of modern technology and used it to map the sea floor. It used to be that people had to navigate by dead reckoning to arrive at the fishing area, that is no longer the case. Fortunately or unfortunately the changes in technology are resulting in loss of private fishing areas, whether the numbers are shared on an individual basis or by a business. Is there a difference in what Strikelines is doing compared to Cmor mapping or Garmin Bluechart? How many of you use one of the previously mentioned mapping systems?
I think the future of fishing is going to change drastically due to the changes in technology, and the increased pressure caused by the larger number of people engaging in the activity. I would expect more conflict as the number of people participating increases. The end result will be more restrictions in catch limits and seasons and less enjoyment overall. Bummer!


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

fishingforfun95 said:


> Unfortunately, the story is incorrect...even the title of this post is wrong. StrikeLines' website was not hacked. What the story leaves out - and perhaps most importantly - is that he was also found *NOT GUILTY* of the first count - Computer Fraud and Abuse Act, which means the jury rejected the government's narrative that sophisticated hacking took place and accepted the defendant's version, and StrikeLines' *OWN COMPUTER EXPERT'S TESTIMONY* at trial (available for anyone to view on pacer as part of the trial transcript, which the "reporter" could have found if he had bothered to research anything, that they send the numbers in plain text to anyone who visits the website. He never attempted to sell anything, rejecting numerous people who offered to purchase them. The appeals process has already begun, and I hope each of you will follow it as the story unfolds.


Would love to read some of the transcript to learn more, any tips on navigating Pacer to find this and what to search for like case number or is it as easy as typing in Strikelines?


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

fairpoint said:


> If its a permitted reef and documented with the state ,should it have some kind of protection from it being sold commercially....???????? If not a law should be made,if that would do any good......most boats don't share run over numbers, its everyones gulf,but if he's making money selling YOUR wreck #'s ,then thats bullshit.....I just recognized the Judges name in this case and didn't know the whole situation......I relate it to copyright laws....
> 
> i used to work on the trigger three and we would being going to a spot and would never get there from all the run over spots Burt Bessler would find ,he had a wide scan tranducer up front and a pinpointer up under his seat....There is alot of gulf out there and alot of structure that is unclaimed,so registered wrecks should have some protection from being sold imo.....


The State of Florida tried - it was called the Hidden Reef Bill but it never made it out of committee. As it stands now, you can go to your local record committee or do a Freedom of Information Act request and get any coordinates you want.


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

Tegin1 said:


> I understand why people may not like someone taking over a fishing reef that they created with their labor but, it is on public waters, and you do not own it. If you build a dock, you do not own the water around it, and the public is allowed to fish the water around your dock. It may suck to see someone on the spot you created, but It is public water and allowing individuals to restrict access to public waters should not be allowed.
> Strike lines did nothing more than take advantage of modern technology and used it to map the sea floor. It used to be that people had to navigate by dead reckoning to arrive at the fishing area, that is no longer the case. Fortunately or unfortunately the changes in technology are resulting in loss of private fishing areas, whether the numbers are shared on an individual basis or by a business. Is there a difference in what Strikelines is doing compared to Cmor mapping or Garmin Bluechart? How many of you use one of the previously mentioned mapping systems?
> I think the future of fishing is going to change drastically due to the changes in technology, and the increased pressure caused by the larger number of people engaging in the activity. I would expect more conflict as the number of people participating increases. The end result will be more restrictions in catch limits and seasons and less enjoyment overall. Bummer!


Correct; however, as it stands now, per this case, each of the reefs/coordinates - paid for, permitted and deployed by others, are now the "trade secrets" of Strike Lines. See US Code 1839 (4) if you want to fact check me.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

fishingforfun95 said:


> The State of Florida tried - it was called the Hidden Reef Bill but it never made it out of committee. As it stands now, you can go to your local record committee or do a Freedom of Information Act request and get any coordinates you want.



While you might know how to ask, most of us do not. How do I ask for these numbers.

Jim


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hangover said:


> Would love to read some of the transcript to learn more, any tips on navigating Pacer to find this and what to search for like case number or is it as easy as typing in Strikelines?


Most of the documents from the trial are public. Go to Login and create an account if you haven't already. In the drop down, where would you like to go, choose Northern District Florida Court. Then click the very top link in the middle. Then query at the top left. Last, first names, type in TImothy J Smith. Then run query. Click the court case number. All docs from the trial are there. It's document 100. In that, the defense sentencing memorandum, you will find the testimony of the two owners of SL and their own computer guy. Also, worth reading is where the judge asks him point blank about the browser area (where the coordinates are stored) if any administrative access is required [to view the numbers], and he says quote "no, that's an open source to the public". All of the documents are public, so feel free to dive in.


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

jim t said:


> While you might know how to ask, most of us do not. How do I ask for these numbers.
> 
> Jim


You can do a Freedom of Information Act request on the web, or try googling Hidden Reef Act (Florida). You can also go to your county court house or the corps of engineers. Here's a link for the HRA if you want to read more about it - Legislative bills would create hidden artificial reefs


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

fishingforfun95 said:


> Correct; however, as it stands now, per this case, each of the reefs/coordinates - paid for, permitted and deployed by others, are now the "trade secrets" of Strike Lines. See US Code 1839 (4) if you want to fact check me.


The reef locations are not a trade secret, the data accumulated by Strikelines is. If you want to buy your own Side Scan sonar and map the same areas you can. What you can’t do is take Strikelines proprietary mapping data and give it away or sell it.


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

Tegin1 said:


> The reef locations are not a trade secret, the data accumulated by Strikelines is. If you want to buy your own Side Scan sonar and map the same areas you can. What you can’t do is take Strikelines proprietary mapping data and give it away or sell it.


See the aforementioned court documents on Pacer. The alleged trade secrets are the gps coordinates of artificial fishing reefs. Per the court documents and testimony there was no sonar data acquired. As a matter of fact , the indictment itself stated the alleged trade secret was coordinates of artificial fishing reefs. As noted before, this is all public record in pacer. Pacer.gov. Feel feel to go see for yourself.


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

Tegin1 said:


> The reef locations are not a trade secret, the data accumulated by Strikelines is. If you want to buy your own Side Scan sonar and map the same areas you can. What you can’t do is take Strikelines proprietary mapping data and give it away or sell it.


I forgot to address your last sentence. Per the investigating officer’s testimony at trial in December, no attempts at enumeration were made. Further, the judge noted this past Wednesday at the sentencing hearing that the the defendants reason for this was NOT selling or profiting or any other enumeration, which she noted is typically the reason for “theft”.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

fishingforfun95 said:


> See the aforementioned court documents on Pacer. The alleged trade secrets are the gps coordinates of artificial fishing reefs. Per the court documents and testimony there was no sonar data acquired. As a matter of fact , the indictment itself stated the alleged trade secret was coordinates of artificial fishing reefs. As noted before, this is all public record in pacer. Pacer.gov. Feel feel to go see for yourself.


You referenced an article that is discussing the creation of a bill to remove private reef coordinates from the public domain. If the private reef coordinates are already public domain, then the coordinates are not trade secrets. Taking the data from Strikelines without compensation would be taking data that they created which is what is a trade secret. It sounds to me like you are saying that you could not use private reef coordinates that you found on your own, and if I read the article correctly it specifically states:

“This wouldn’t prevent you from fishing those reefs if you find them — the waters are open to the public,” said Sen. Greg Evers, R-Baker, sponsor of Senate Bill 846. “The only thing you can’t do is go to the county and pull the coordinates.“

The only thing I see that Strikelines has protected is the data base they created. Again, if you want to, you can buy a Side Scan sonar and create your own data base, I don’t think anyone can stop you ( as long as you get any permitting that may be required to operate it).


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I came here in 76 when all we had was land cuts to find reefs. Then loran C came in. I had seen what side scan sonar can find and wanted to get one. The price was way out of my range. Later GPS came in. Much better. I collected numbers from loran on. 
When Strikelines started with sidescan I was upset and complained. But also had a lot of respect for him putting that much time and money he didn't have to accomplish his final goal. I'll let him publish what it is or was if he wants to. 
With all the spots going down you could put 1 boat on every spot and still have many vacant spots. Good luck,


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

I’m probably ignorant on the details of the subject, but what Strikelines has created and is selling is information that they spent the time gathering. It seems similar to the companies that created the fishing charts with loran/gps numbers.
I understand that people get upset when their personal reef that they built is made public. I will admit that I don’t like it when people come up on me to to obtain the numbers of a spot I am fishing. I spend time and money to find spots that are not pressured and I resent someone “stealing my spot”. The truth is, it is not my spot. It may not be ethical and shows a lack of respect, but it is public and there is nothing I can do about it.
I‘m curious about the right to build private reef’s. Is building a reef allowed statewide, or county by county? Also, how do they protect the waters from just becoming a dumping ground?

Sealark, I found it interesting that you came to the area in 1976. I was stationed at NAS Pensacola in 1976. The squadron I was attached to was VT-86. I learned to dive from a semi retired Seal Masterchief that used to run the Dilbert Dunker for the pilot training program. It has been a long time, so I’m sure I would no longer recognize the area anymore, but it was a beautiful place back then.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You can purchase a reef permit.
The material has to be approved and you are given an area to place the reef. The numbers go on file with the county. They are not made public.
However once it is deployed, it is public. Anyone that finds it can fish on it, give or sell the number to someone else.


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

Tegin1 said:


> You referenced an article that is discussing the creation of a bill to remove private reef coordinates from the public domain. If the private reef coordinates are already public domain, then the coordinates are not trade secrets. Taking the data from Strikelines without compensation would be taking data that they created which is what is a trade secret. It sounds to me like you are saying that you could not use private reef coordinates that you found on your own, and if I read the article correctly it specifically states:
> 
> “This wouldn’t prevent you from fishing those reefs if you find them — the waters are open to the public,” said Sen. Greg Evers, R-Baker, sponsor of Senate Bill 846. “The only thing you can’t do is go to the county and pull the coordinates.“
> 
> The only thing I see that Strikelines has protected is the data base they created. Again, if you want to, you can buy a Side Scan sonar and create your own data base, I don’t think anyone can stop you ( as long as you get any permitting that may be required to operate it).


That’s correct...if the bill had passed you would no longer be able to go pull permits, but it didn’t pass. You can still go pull the permits as part of public record.


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

Boardfeet said:


> You can purchase a reef permit.
> The material has to be approved and you are given an area to place the reef. The numbers go on file with the county. They are not made public.
> However once it is deployed, it is public. Anyone that finds it can fish on it, give or sell the number to someone else.


They are made public. Anyone can walk into their local clerk’s office and get a copy of the permit. That was the purpose of that bill but the bill didn’t pass.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

not sure what people are complaining about. Numerous companies take advantage of publicly available bathometric data to provide fishing information at a cost to consumers. Ever heard of Navionics? CMAPS? Trout Support? Hiltons? You guys are lucky in Florida...come to Texas where we have just a few spots versus the thousands you guys fish. It's already June 28th and the only day I've been able to get out was last week and it was so rough that my wife got a compression fracture in her back on the way trying to snapper fish.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

photofishin said:


> not sure what people are complaining about. Numerous companies take advantage of publicly available bathometric data to provide fishing information at a cost to consumers. Ever heard of Navionics? CMAPS? Trout Support? Hiltons? You guys are lucky in Florida...come to Texas where we have just a few spots versus the thousands you guys fish. It's already June 28th and the only day I've been able to get out was last week and it was so rough that my wife got a compression fracture in her back on the way trying to snapper fish.


What does the number of reefs over here have to do with the fact that you've only been able to go out and fish once due to shitty seas?


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Shark Sugar said:


> What does the number of reefs over here have to do with the fact that you've only been able to go out and fish once due to shitty seas?


just saying that you seem to be complaining about what I see is a non issue and you could have it worse.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

photofishin said:


> just saying that you seem to be complaining about what I see is a non issue and you could have it worse.


I didn't complain about anything...just pointed out that your post about only getting to fish once in TX due to shitty seas is entirely irrelevant to this thread...


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Shark Sugar said:


> I didn't complain about anything...just pointed out that your post about only getting to fish once in TX due to shitty seas is entirely irrelevant to this thread...


you're not the one I'm talking about. Numerous people here are complaining about Strikelines selling information...this is called free enterprise.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

photofishin said:


> you're not the one I'm talking about. Numerous people here are complaining about Strikelines selling information...this is called free enterprise.


I wanted to leave such a hateful comment just now but i counted to 3 and let it pass. Enjoy your free enterprise and shitty Texas fishing, even tho i thought everything was supposed to be better in Texas.


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

photofishin said:


> you're not the one I'm talking about. Numerous people here are complaining about Strikelines selling information...this is called free enterprise.


I didnt come here to complain about Strikelines or their business model. I came to point out the article is missing a tremendous amount of information that is highly relevant to the case. Good luck with your fishing in TX.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Boardfeet said:


> You can purchase a reef permit.
> The material has to be approved and you are given an area to place the reef. The numbers go on file with the county. They are not made public.
> However once it is deployed, it is public. Anyone that finds it can fish on it, give or sell the number to someone else.


Boardfeet and Fishingforfun95, Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

fishingforfun95 said:


> Unfortunately, the story is incorrect...even the title of this post is wrong. StrikeLines' website was not hacked. What the story leaves out - and perhaps most importantly - is that he was also found *NOT GUILTY* of the first count - Computer Fraud and Abuse Act, which means the jury rejected the government's narrative that sophisticated hacking took place and accepted the defendant's version, and StrikeLines' *OWN COMPUTER EXPERT'S TESTIMONY* at trial (available for anyone to view on pacer as part of the trial transcript, which the "reporter" could have found if he had bothered to research anything, that they send the numbers in plain text to anyone who visits the website. He never attempted to sell anything, rejecting numerous people who offered to purchase them. The appeals process has already begun, and I hope each of you will follow it as the story unfolds.


The judge and jury would seem to disagree with you beyond a reasonable doubt. Good luck with the appeal! 

Regardless of how you feel about StrikeLines, they are a local small business. Theft of trade secrets from a business and then extortion (found beyond a reasonable doubt by a jury of 12) should be prosecuted. Period.


----------



## fishingforfun95 (Jun 26, 2020)

tkh329 said:


> The judge and jury would seem to disagree with you beyond a reasonable doubt. Good luck with the appeal!
> 
> Regardless of how you feel about StrikeLines, they are a local small business. Theft of trade secrets from a business and then extortion (found beyond a reasonable doubt by a jury of 12) should be prosecuted. Period.


While I would normally agree with you without argument that theft of even a pack of gum from a small business is a terrible thing to do, there's nothing that clear cut regarding this case...even the judge called it " a novel case" at the sentencing hearing. My point in posting about this article is that it's factually incorrect. They are stating that this is a cyber crime, and it isn't. The defendant was found not guilty on count one, which is the "hacking" charge. The govt has noted since then that count two, the trade secrets theft, is not a cyber crime. There is no cyber element to it. It's also undisputed that per the govt's witnesses, that the StrikeLines website sends the coordinates to everyone who visits the site because it's loaded into google maps. So, the legal question remains: can you take/steal something that is sent to your own computer, or stated another way, can you act without authorization on your own computer? Again, this is all a matter of public record in pacer. You can also go there and see what they are saying is a true threat...and it might surprise you. I'm not the defendant...just followed it closely from the beginning as I do other cases involving the internet/internet-type stuff because of the matters of public policy. In fact there are two cases that will likely impact this case in front of the US Supreme Court right now.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

photofishin said:


> not sure what people are complaining about. Numerous companies take advantage of publicly available bathometric data to provide fishing information at a cost to consumers. Ever heard of Navionics? CMAPS? Trout Support? Hiltons? You guys are lucky in Florida...come to Texas where we have just a few spots versus the thousands you guys fish. It's already June 28th and the only day I've been able to get out was last week and it was so rough that my wife got a compression fracture in her back on the way trying to snapper fish.


Why do you not have many reefs?

What would be your solution to incentivizing people to spend their money and build more reefs?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> Why do you not have many reefs?


Reefs? You think we don't got reefs? We got plenty of reefs, we just build them outa carbon fiber and there not detectable with dos fancy machines youz guyz look at....and we got fishes too!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Reefs? You think we don't got reefs? We got plenty of reefs, we just build them outa carbon fiber and there not detectable with dos fancy machines youz guyz look at....and we got fishes too!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Carbon fiber reefs? I need to see a picture of this. Sound expensive!


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

FenderBender said:


> Carbon fiber reefs? I need to see a picture of this. Sound expensive!


LOL and I don't think the fancy machines would miss them, either..... styrofoam maybe


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I personally believe the person (hacker) actually electronically stole the numbers should be prosecuted whether they were sold or not.
I also feel even tho the "private" reefs aren't that private if found, I believe Strikelines and other companies that do this type of business, should pay a royalty fee (to be determined by the court) per each sale of their numbers, to each entity (person) that paid and deployed the reefs.
Sl's would have to check their "found reef" gps coordinates against the ones filed with the clerk in each county. Iif there is a match (within close proximity) of what's on file, then whoever paid to put it deployed is the one to receive a royalty from each and every sale made by SL or other same type businesses.
I mean if it wasn't for the people "paying" for their reefs and to have them deployed, SL would not be in this type of business (selling non-public reef numbers).
just my .02


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Our gulf area is shallow. It's almost 80 miles to our "edge". Combine that with the fact that nearly all the fishable oil structures have been taken down...it makes for a vast desert of unfishable water. Not saying that we don't have wrecks to fish or some bottom structure, but it's nowhere close to what you see in the Florida panhandle. Your part of the gulf is somewhat protected from weather as compared to ours too. There have been a few reef projects but they're typically farther south where deep water is closer to the coastline. Put it this way...II can fish for marline, sailfish and grouper in Florida out of my bay boat. I simply don't have the range or size boat to do that here. (hence the reason I come to Florida to fish as often as possible)




Boat-Dude said:


> Why do you not have many reefs?
> 
> What would be your solution to incentivizing people to spend their money and build more reefs?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

The above may be a good idea, but lets examine the other side also.... Reef found, cords compared, no matches, state must retrieve for illegal dumping and SL gets paid for finding it and trash gets cleaned up by state. Whose gonna pay? Fishing License holders of coarse cause that's who the rev has to come from to clean up the mess. Agree? Just a thought.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

CurDog said:


> I also feel even tho the "private" reefs aren't that private if found, I believe Strikelines and other companies that do this type of business, should pay a royalty fee (to be determined by the court) per each sale of their numbers, to each entity (person) that paid and deployed the reefs.
> Sl's would have to check their "found reef" gps coordinates against the ones filed with the clerk in each county. Iif there is a match (within close proximity) of what's on file, then whoever paid to put it deployed is the one to receive a royalty from each and every sale made by SL or other same type businesses.


Agreed. 

Going on my own rant here. EVERYBODY consuming natural resource from the water salt or fresh for a commercial interest, should have to pay some sort of consumption fee.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Mac1528 said:


> The above may be a good idea, but lets examine the other side also.... Reef found, cords compared, no matches, state must retrieve for illegal dumping and SL gets paid for finding it and trash gets cleaned up by state. Whose gonna pay? Fishing License holders of coarse cause that's who the rev has to come from to clean up the mess. Agree? Just a thought.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


There didn't used to be any reef deploying law back in the day. Lots of fishermen and charter captains dumped all kinds of stuff in the water for many, many years. So just because there might be no matching coordinates, does not mean that it was dumped illegally as there was no law before.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

CurDog said:


> I personally believe the person (hacker) actually electronically stole the numbers should be prosecuted whether they were sold or not.
> I also feel even tho the "private" reefs aren't that private if found, I believe Strikelines and other companies that do this type of business, should pay a royalty fee (to be determined by the court) per each sale of their numbers, to each entity (person) that paid and deployed the reefs.
> Sl's would have to check their "found reef" gps coordinates against the ones filed with the clerk in each county. Iif there is a match (within close proximity) of what's on file, then whoever paid to put it deployed is the one to receive a royalty from each and every sale made by SL or other same type businesses.
> *I mean if it wasn't for the people "paying" for their reefs and to have them deployed, SL would not be in this type of business (selling non-public reef numbers).*
> just my .02


I disagree, there are many different companies mapping the bottom and selling the enhanced mapping that has little to nothing to do with so called private reefs. While the private reefs may enhance the value, if they weren’t there the enhanced maps would still be of value in locating prime fishing areas. If you want to go the route of monetizing the value of a privately created reef, you may find yourself paying for the privilege of fishing it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I remember when I was a kid at the Marina when we had charter boats that would put wood platforms on their boats in the winter months and would deploy everything from car bodies/ shopping carts/cigarette machines on an on for months. Now you don't see it anymore because the nanny state moved in and said NO!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Tegin1 said:


> I disagree, there are many different companies mapping the bottom and selling the enhanced mapping that has little to nothing to do with so called private reefs. While the private reefs may enhance the value, if they weren’t there the enhanced maps would still be of value in locating prime fishing areas. If you want to go the route of monetizing the value of a privately created reef, you may find yourself paying for the privilege of fishing it.


The public reefs are already clearly marked on an interactive map!!! The only reason for mapping the gulf is to FIND the private reefs is what makes their mapping WORTH selling.

This is extremely simple:
The gulf is a sitting farm rich of resources IF WE choose to plant the seeds (reefs).
What do we do to incentivize PRIVATE MONEY to invest in building reefs?
How do you try and MITIGATE said resource from becoming well known, to the point to where it kills all incentive to invest?

We can go back and forth for 1 million years on you don't own it or if I run over it Ima fish it brahhh or what ever but the bottom line/big picture is we need thousands of more reefs and how do we get there??????????????????

Like for example: Get companies from this area to buy 1 module and have it deployed and with that the reef will have the companies name on it to get "McGuire's Irish Pub Reef" like the did with Joe Patties reef. Then maybe there becomes competition among companies on who has the biggest reef. Who talks about their reef the most? Their company name will be permanently marked in the gulf on the FWC reef map and charts..


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

I’m not sure what your getting at? If you want to have companies sponsor reefs, then start approaching businesses with the concept, might be a good idea.
My comment was in regards to the poster who wanted Strikelines to pay a fee to the people that created a reef using their own money. If you require Strikelines to pay a fee because they mapped the private reef on public property, then what is stopping the creator of the private reef from charging a fee to fish it. If you were allow the private reef creator to monetize the value of the reef, then you have opened a rabbit hole you do not want to go down.
I am of the opinion that if you build something on public property, then the public should have free access to it. That does not mean free access to the reef location data that someone else spent the time and money to obtain.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

First off Strikeline didn't do anything illegal by scanning the gulf or even making money off of it and you are right it is public land, personally I think it is a dick move big time to all of the people that spend money/time building reefs but there is a big difference from somebody running over it by chance and marking it and running over all of them and then selling them. I think we are all beyond the old boring conversation of "it's public land" "you don't own the reef!!!" "tuff shit brahhh I am fishing your spot" "you don't own the gulf mannnn" 

Like I stated earlier we NEED more reefs and how do we get there?


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Boat-dude,
Thinking more about what you said, I think it is a good idea! Maybe a good place to start would be with PFF, PFF members, local tackle shops etc. I live in SE North Carolina and the reefs that have been created here have been funded by the Long Bay Reef Association. If you want I’ll see if I can a contact point for you as it may help with determining how to create a similar organization.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Here is a link to the Long Bay Artificial Reef Association. 




__





Long Bay Artificial Reef Association






longbayara.com


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Shark Sugar said:


> There didn't used to be any reef deploying law back in the day. Lots of fishermen and charter captains dumped all kinds of stuff in the water for many, many years. So just because there might be no matching coordinates, does not mean that it was dumped illegally as there was no law before.


I guess I could say the same for all the environmental and licence laws that we have now that we didnt have " back in the day" and you could argue that also but guess what? It's not free anymore like it used to be! Somebody gotta pay for all we have and that's a fact.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

How many of us are going to fish the new bridge rubble out in the rectangle? I know for a fact, I and we will be. In less the 5 years that spot should be LOADED with everything. It will also be hard to over fish it due to it's size and vast area. It should be a huge fish community out there. There are a couple of public spots that we fished last year that were always productive, but after a year of everyone with a 6 pack license hit them up they have next to nothing on them. (Not hating on 6 packers, just a comment on over fishing smaller spots).


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> First off Strikeline didn't do anything illegal by scanning the gulf or even making money off of it and you are right it is public land, personally I think it is a dick move big time to all of the people that spend money/time building reefs but there is a big difference from somebody running over it by chance and marking it and running over all of them and then selling them. I think we are all beyond the old boring conversation of "it's public land" "you don't own the reef!!!" "tuff shit brahhh I am fishing your spot" "you don't own the gulf mannnn"
> 
> Like I stated earlier we NEED more reefs and how do we get there?





Tegin1 said:


> Boat-dude,
> Thinking more about what you said, I think it is a good idea! Maybe a good place to start would be with PFF, PFF members, local tackle shops etc. I live in SE North Carolina and the reefs that have been created here have been funded by the Long Bay Reef Association. If you want I’ll see if I can a contact point for you as it may help with determining how to create a similar organization.





Tegin1 said:


> Here is a link to the Long Bay Artificial Reef Association.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the answer your looking for brahh? You and I really shouldn’t use that kind of terminology, kinda diminishes the point your trying to make.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Tegin1 said:


> I live in SE North Carolina


Not to be a smart ass, but why are you putting your .02 into what's going on in P'cola over why SL shouldn't have to pay, since you live in N.C.?
Also, since you want to help run our state, if SL didn't have the private party reef numbers, not many would buy their mapping. Have you even seen what they sell? I really doubt it since you think Quote; "the enhanced maps would still be of value in locating prime fishing areas".
Their prime effort is to locate reefs. So without the personal reefs, they wouldn't be in business. so they should have to pay a percentage to the person/entity that deployed said reefs, if not, then SL and the likes should not sell that info.
You said Quote; "If you want to go the route of monetizing the value of a privately created reef, you may find yourself paying for the privilege of fishing it".
I doubt that, but it may happen one day with Out of Stater's wanting to run other States fishing rules and/or rights.
And Fl also has a reef deployment program, hence Free Public Numbers.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

CurDog said:


> Not to be a smart ass, but why are you putting your .02 into what's going on in P'cola over why SL shouldn't have to pay, since you live in N.C.?
> Also, since you want to help run our state, if SL didn't have the private party reef numbers, not many would buy their mapping. Have you even seen what they sell? I really doubt it since you think Quote; "the enhanced maps would still be of value in locating prime fishing areas".
> Their prime effort is to locate reefs. So without the personal reefs, they wouldn't be in business. so they should have to pay a percentage to the person/entity that deployed said reefs, if not, then SL and the likes should not sell that info.
> You said Quote; "If you want to go the route of monetizing the value of a privately created reef, you may find yourself paying for the privilege of fishing it".
> ...


Not trying to be a smartass, but good job on being one. It’s public waters, the state never intended for privately created reefs to be kept secret, that’s why according to others on this forum, they are published numbers and already available from the state for free. I have ties to Fla and it’s a public forum, that means anyone can comment, not that I need to justify it to you. Just curious, you a Fla native, or a transplant?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Tegin1 said:


> Not the answer your looking for brahh? You and I really shouldn’t use that kind of terminology, kinda diminishes the point your trying to make.


I think the word you are looking for is slang. I will learn one day to keep my mouth shut and not waste my time on an old beat up subject, I thank you for the reminder.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Tend to NC business and we'll tend to ours. Have a great day.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> I think the word you are looking for is slang. I will learn one day to keep my mouth shut and not waste my time on an old beat up subject, I thank you for the reminder.


Me too. The information I provided to you was with good intent. I know it’s not the same as private reefs, but would be a way to have more reefs created which may help with spreading out the fishing pressure.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

CurDog said:


> Tend to NC business and we'll tend to ours. Have a great day.


No thanks, if my opinion bothers you just put me on your ignore list.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Tegin1 said:


> Me too. The information I provided to you was with good intent. I know it’s not the same as private reefs, but would be a way to have more reefs created which may help with spreading out the fishing pressure.


Surely you understand why people are annoyed with SL, right? Surely you see that SL(and others) have completely disincentivized individuals from creating reefs, right?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

SL sells numbers off North Carolina as well





North Carolina – NOAA Wrecks – StrikeLines Fishing Charts







strikelines.com


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

halo1 said:


> haha we haven’t had a good strikelines thread in a long time
> View attachment 1069869


Gotta decent run going....time for another bucket, mmmm  wonder if I got the free refill one?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Walton County said:


> Surely you understand why people are annoyed with SL, right? Surely you see that SL(and others) have completely disincentivized individuals from creating reefs, right?


That's MY point...other than the public notice of hacking...why single SL out? Navionics, Hilton's, Fishing Status...NUMEROUS companies sell subscriptions to spots...some public and some private. I don't have a problem with that. Florida has thousands of spots. To me, this argument is akin to complaining that someone doesn't like the color blue.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Walton County said:


> Surely you understand why people are annoyed with SL, right? Surely you see that SL(and others) have completely disincentivized individuals from creating reefs, right?


I do understand how people can be annoyed with Strikelines. While it may be that they are the bad guy here, what they did was legal. It seems to me that there was some confusion in the agreement between the reef builders and the state as to what private meant. It sounds like the state authorized a lot of people to build public reefs using private money. It doesn’t look like the state ever agreed that the reef locations would be kept secret, because it appears they made the locations public from the beginning. If the state made the locations public from the beginning then either people misunderstood the agreement or the agreement was misrepresented by the state. If it was me and it was misrepresented, then I would be annoyed at the state.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

photofishin said:


> That's MY point...other than the public notice of hacking...why single SL out? Navionics, Hilton's, Fishing Status...NUMEROUS companies sell subscriptions to spots...some public and some private. I don't have a problem with that. Florida has thousands of spots. To me, this argument is akin to complaining that someone doesn't like the color blue.


So you mean to tell me Navionics has the coordinates to the 4 or 5 school buses my Pa sank out there 40 years ago before it became regulated and there is absolutely ZERO public record of... and is selling them to people?? OK boss...


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Boardfeet said:


> SL sells numbers off North Carolina as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And commercial spearfisherman come up from Florida to clean out the Grouper and Hogfish from our reefs. I may not like it, but It’s legal and nothing I can do about it. Modern technology has changed the game, and unless you can pass laws to stop it, you just have to learn to adapt to it. The more fishing pressure increases, the more these issues will become conflicts.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Tegin1 said:


> I do understand how people can be annoyed with Strikelines. While it may be that they are the bad guy here, what they did was legal. It seems to me that there was some confusion in the agreement between the reef builders and the state as to what private meant. It sounds like the state authorized a lot of people to build public reefs using private money. It doesn’t look like the state ever agreed that the reef locations would be kept secret, because it appears they made the locations public from the beginning. If the state made the locations public from the beginning then either people misunderstood the agreement or the agreement was misrepresented by the state. If it was me and it was misrepresented, then I would be annoyed at the state.


You dont understand how people can be annoyed with Strikelines because I can only assume you have never spent your hard earned money and time building reefs. 

I am not arguing anything about what happened in court. I dont care what happened. I just said it was ironic, because it is extremely ironic. 

Reefs are fair game once they are in the water but it's a low life SOB that would mark another mans reef and then SELL it. It is the selling of the number that is $h1tty.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Read my post again, I never said I didn’t understand why you could be upset.



Walton County said:


> You dont understand how people can be annoyed with Strikelines because I can only assume you have never spent your hard earned money and time building reefs.
> 
> I am not arguing anything about what happened in court. I dont care what happened. I just said it was ironic, because it is extremely ironic.
> 
> Reefs are fair game once they are in the water but it's a low life SOB that would mark another mans reef and then SELL it. It is the selling of the number that is $h1tty.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Tegin1 said:


> No thanks, if my opinion bothers you just put me on your ignore list.


You are on my ignore list.....


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Tegin1 said:


> The more fishing pressure increases, the more these issues will become conflicts.


The only way to decrease pressure is to increase the amount of reefs(habitat).


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Walton County said:


> The only way to decrease pressure is to increase the amount of reefs(habitat).


I agree with you. I posted the following information to Boat-dude because I thought he was interested in getting more public reefs created, and I thought it would help him get something organized.
If you think about it more large public reefs will attract the majority of recreational fisherman due to the ease of anchoring over productive bottom. I would think that it would help reduce the pressure on the smaller privately created reefs where anchoring skills become more important and more difficult.



Tegin1 said:


> Boat-dude,
> Thinking more about what you said, I think it is a good idea! Maybe a good place to start would be with PFF, PFF members, local tackle shops etc. I live in SE North Carolina and the reefs that have been created here have been funded by the Long Bay Reef Association. If you want I’ll see if I can a contact point for you as it may help with determining how to create a similar organization.





Tegin1 said:


> Here is a link to the Long Bay Artificial Reef Association.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Tegin1 said:


> I agree with you. I posted the following information to Boat-dude because I thought he was interested in getting more public reefs created, and I thought it would help him get something organized.
> If you think about it more large public reefs will attract the majority of recreational fisherman due to the ease of anchoring over productive bottom. I would think that it would help reduce the pressure on the smaller privately created reefs where anchoring skills become more important and more difficult.


What part don't you grasp? WHY would People want to spend their hard earn income building and deploying reefs if SL and the like scans and sells the numbers?
Since you're depth of penetration is shoulder deep in our affairs, how about you coming on down here and start paying to have reefs made and deployed here along the gulf coast since you are so interested in "helping".
Also, help out SL too, and email them the numbers so they don't have to spend their time scanning for them.
You do this Brahh, and you can meddle in our affairs anytime you want.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Breaking news! New reef making its way down the Mississippi to the GOM!









Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

More breaking news! Coastal fisherman do not need to spend precious $$$ to build any more man man reefs! Antifa has just announced that all remaining historical statues and memorials will be donated to those in need of artificial reefs. This is the extream left at work for the good of the Dems.
Here's the list...









Map: Statue removals across the United States


From monuments to murals and statues to flags, memorials of all types are being removed across the country. This article will be updated as more memorials are removed.




www.nbcnews.com




Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I thought at one time we had a local reef association? Their yard use to be located behind Joe Patti's. There was also someone on here that had a barge and crane for deploying reefs. Are these still active?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

If you were allowed to sink old school buses, washing machines, and old boats there would likely be a lot of people putting down personal reefs despite the likelihood that someone like Strikelines would eventually find it. The biggest deterrent that I see for private reefs is the permitting process and that the list of approved materials is pretty limited. The capability for your average Joe to haul and deploy 5 tons of concrete rubble off-shore is not feasible without paying someone to do it. Not that I don't see the need for regulations to prevent everyone from turning the Gulf into their own personal landfill and to ensure that stuff doesn't wind up getting dumped in the shipping lanes. 

I think the solution is to lobby for more public reefs like was done with the old I-10 bridge and now the three-mile bridge. It is my understanding that Gulf Power is about to have a whole big pile of rubble beginning this next year.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Was this someone known to be selling numbers?


BEN,
Strikline did nothing to your fishing spots. They are in public domain and they belong to all that find them. Why is it you think because you put down reef in the gulf that belongs to all that you have something that belongs to you?
I am not going to crowd anyone on a spot I have more than I can fish already, BUT if I find a new spot I will fish it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Asking about the guy that hacked them. Did he try here to sell numbers?


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

old school said:


> BEN,
> Strikline did nothing to your fishing spots. They are in public domain and they belong to all that find them. Why is it you think because you put down reef in the gulf that belongs to all that you have something that belongs to you?
> I am not going to crowd anyone on a spot I have more than I can fish already, BUT if I find a new spot I will fish it.


Nobody has said, if you find something you can't fish it, I have been talking about them "StrikeLines" actively searching out and stealing then selling!!!!!!!!! I guarantee you, not a sole at StrikeLines has mapped and found something for their fishing pleasure.... 
I spend a lot of time and energy not to mention gas looking for Big Fish, have been all my life and the last thing I want to have happen, is a bunch of Yahoo's finding it and fishing it out, because they know nothing about,* Quality not Quantity* fishing.
It then becomes everyone's favorite spot just like most of the stuff in the bay.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on, there are so many spots, public and so called private-public out there and constantly more going down. Anyone can go out and catch a limit. The snapper are on all the bay numbers due to the regulations. The Grouper and Flounder need some more regulations put on them. Flounder should be completely closed to everyone for at least 2 or 3 years, Nov-January.


----------

